# Beelitz Hospital, Germany - July 2014



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 2, 2014)

This place needs no introduction, First of a 2 part report on this place with the other half following in the not too distant future. 

Visited with Andy K, Scott, Stussy, Carl and Lowri. Day 1 of our visit to the Beelitz site focused on the Female sanatoriums, we started with the Largest of the buildings, the women’s Tuberculosis Sanatorium which provided care for T.B. patients and those suffering from other chronic illnesses. This building was significantly damaged in bombing raids during World War II and has been abandoned ever since. As a result it is in pretty poor condition compared to some other areas of the site. After a few shots in the old sanatorium we headed over to the Surgical Hospital which at one time was full of surgical rooms and recovery rooms for patients. Tell tales signs such as tiled walls in a significant proportion of the rooms were still present however most of the other features has really taken a beating from the elements and vandals. I did manage to track down 1 room in the building that I had really wanted to see, the blue operating room which used to have a great surgical lamp hanging from the ceiling. Sadly the room was an utter mess, most of the tiles fallen from the walls, the light completely gone with only the rigging remaining and some slight evidence of the operating bed. A little disappointed to see that but other parts of this vast hospital made up for that . The final building we visited that day was the more modern women’s sanatorium which acted as a permanent replacement for the one damaged during the war. This building was smaller than its predecessor but featured a much more appealing design which echo’s some of the other more grand buildings on the site. I think this was my favourite of the three building we visited that day, its condition was slightly better and in terms of photography the iron bed frame made for some really nice shots as did the corridors which spanned the length of the building.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





Thanks for looking, there are higher res copies of the above photos and quite a few more from this trip on my website here: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/2014/12/01/urbex-beelitz-heilstatten-aka-beelitz-hospital-womens-sanatoriums-germany-july-2014/


----------



## decker (Dec 2, 2014)

WoW... what stunning pics, I love Germanic architecture.. 1, 3, 9, 10 ,& 16 outstanding !


----------



## Mr beady (Dec 3, 2014)

Ace shots babes. First shot does it for me


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice one for the write up and the photos. This is a must see for me. Love the dark corridors here and the history. That staircase in the 3rd from last photo looks very Prison 11 wouldn't you say? Look forward to Part 2.


----------



## krela (Dec 3, 2014)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 3, 2014)

I got excited when I saw your name next to this site, and I wasn't dissapointed! 
Awesome photography sir, looks like you had a blast too!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 3, 2014)

Superb pix. Any more externals as it looks stunning from the outside too?


----------



## King Al (Dec 3, 2014)

Fantastic pics PM, those windows in pic 10 are great!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Dec 3, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice one for the write up and the photos. This is a must see for me. Love the dark corridors here and the history. That staircase in the 3rd from last photo looks very Prison 11 wouldn't you say? Look forward to Part 2.


 Aye it does a little  I didn't get my camera out at prison 11, wasn't feeling it...



UrbanX said:


> I got excited when I saw your name next to this site, and I wasn't disappointed!
> Awesome photography sir, looks like you had a blast too!


 Cheers pal, was a bloody good trip, really enjoyed this place in 



HughieD said:


> Superb pix. Any more externals as it looks stunning from the outside too?


 Sadly no more externals from these buildings it was rainign on and off and security were on site we were didnt linger outside much until that last building in the report when skies cleared and we were on our way out


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 4, 2014)

Stunning set of images and thanks for sharing.


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Dec 4, 2014)

I love this hospital, German architecture intrigues me!
Rammstein also shot their video for mein herz brennt here, check it out on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHE-seRNpfc {WARNING: EXPLICIT!!]


----------



## brickworx (Dec 4, 2014)

Very nice - great pics mate


----------



## margatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Great pics of a great location. I’m envious...


----------



## Onmyown (Dec 6, 2014)

Fantastic explore and shots..


----------

